# Urine - a waste to be disposed of or a resource to be utilised?



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2014)

Apparently urine is a source of carbon that can be used as a catalyst in fuel cells.

For those interested in the technology, read here http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d...an-ever-flowing-stream-of-fuel-cell-material/

I'm wondering what other valuable resources we just dispose of when we could be turning them into valuable products.


----------



## Justme (Jun 13, 2014)

If urine could be used in fuel cells it seems a brilliant idea as there is a limitless supply of the liquid.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2014)

Patenting the process ought to be valuable.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 13, 2014)

Excuse me.  I'll be right back.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm curious as to how they would collect all this urine. Would they have a central collection point or each home a hose thing leading to a central area? I'm all for recycling and this could be something to think about.

I can see it now. A new best selling book.....Fuel Cell PeePee 
                                                             By I. P. Daily


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2014)

More urine uses...http://www.toptenz.net/top-10-ways-to-use-your-pee-to-improve-your-life.php


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Apparently urine is a source of carbon that can be used as a catalyst in fuel cells.
> 
> For those interested in the technology, read here http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d...an-ever-flowing-stream-of-fuel-cell-material/
> 
> I'm wondering what other valuable resources we just dispose of when we could be turning them into valuable products.



Geez Dame, are you telling me I could have a fortune stored up in all those beer-bottles:lofl: Ok, I'll be serious.  Actually, getting money for my pee is way better then selling blood:givemebeer:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2014)

Hard to establish a monopoly though.
I guess the product will always be dirt cheap.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I'm curious as to how they would collect all this urine. Would they have a central collection point or each home a hose thing leading to a central area? I'm all for recycling and this could be something to think about.
> 
> I can see it now. A new best selling book.....Fuel Cell PeePee
> By I. P. Daily



And just think of the jobs it would create, instead of just a "poo poo plant" we would have "pee pee plants".  And the hose factories, wow, their biz would boom too!  Lots of possibilities!  Let's see, who would corner the market?  Hey, the taverns/pubs!!  I bet they could come up with a combo of alcohol a pee for fuel now!  How bout "filler up with alco-pee regular, or high octane with added Vodka?"



Dame Warrigal said:


> Hard to establish a monopoly though.
> I guess the product will always be dirt cheap.



Not if we had a "pee spill" Dame



Falcon said:


> Excuse me.  I'll be right back.



Determined to be first in line aren't ya, :lofl:



SeaBreeze said:


> More urine uses...http://www.toptenz.net/top-10-ways-to-use-your-pee-to-improve-your-life.php



Omygosh, yes, the toothwhitener, I am so into home-remedies!!  I don't know about toothgrowth one, it looked like it was sprouting hair LOLLLLLLLLL!!



Falcon said:


> Anybody got a funnel ?



Oh relax, breath, point and shoot!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2014)

Anybody got a funnel ?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Dang Dame*

this thread could take the cake, I'm baking one now just in case


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2014)

I tried to get the last drop.  But, let me tell you,   wringing it out doesn't do the job.

 Besides, it hurts like hell.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm thinking all the jobs it could provide:

New hose, production
more sales on necessary liquids (for "best value" pee)
people to install "home hoses"
Yoga or other experts to help with relaxation, as some may get up tight knowing their income depends on peeing
If the alcohol is a good additive, there goes the booze sales sky high


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I tried to get the last drop.  But, let me tell you,   wringing it out doesn't do the job.
> 
> Besides, it hurts like hell.



OH for heaven sake, don't you have a rolling pin?  I know those work well on a toothpaste tube!  Now go drink some more "whatever".  We do need to get the skinny on best "additives" to make the highest quality, it's quality not quantity right?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

Forgot, "down under" is chocolate!!


----------



## Ina (Jun 15, 2014)

There goes the Pampers, and back to the potty chairs. :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ina said:


> There goes the Pampers, and back to the potty chairs. :lofl:



Ohmygosh, talk about a "natural resource" good thinking Ina!!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2014)

With my enlarged prostate, they would have to be patient. It takes awhile to produce a stream. I can see the signs over the restrooms. Men, Women and Prostate Room.
Prostate room would have TVs over the urinals.

But that brings to mind about the sign in many men's rooms.
"What are you looking up here for? You're peeing on your shoes."


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

Pappy said:


> With my enlarged prostate, they would have to be patient. It takes awhile to produce a stream. I can see the signs over the restrooms. Men, Women and Prostate Room.
> Prostate room would have TVs over the urinals.
> 
> But that brings to mind about the sign in many men's rooms.
> "What are you looking up here for? You're peeing on your shoes."



OMG Pappy, I think I need some of what you're having (pills)!! What a riot!! I hope your wife has you on a leash, just to be on the safe side!epper:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2014)

No Denise, I get a lot of confused looks from the little women. Gee, and to think she has put up with this guy for 57 years. I try to keep humor in my life and if I can make someone smile, I've succeeded. Then of course. Some folks think I should grow up and act my age.


----------



## Ina (Jun 15, 2014)

Pappy, some people are funny at any age.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks, Ina. Here's the first delivery for fuel cell making.


----------



## Ina (Jun 15, 2014)

Must be for at least a six months collection. :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

Pappy said:


> No Denise, I get a lot of confused looks from the little women. Gee, and to think she has put up with this guy for 57 years. I try to keep humor in my life and if I can make someone smile, I've succeeded. Then of course. Some folks think I should grow up and act my age.



I've always wondered what "acting 61" is "supposed" to look like, LOL!!


----------



## Justme (Jun 16, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Geez Dame, are you telling me I could have a fortune stored up in all those beer-bottles:lofl: Ok, I'll be serious.  Actually, getting money for my pee is way better then selling blood:givemebeer:



Selling blood? Surely you don't get paid for giving blood in the US? People donate it for free in the UK. My son-in-law donates platelets every six weeks, it isn't pain free and he has to take time off work, at his expense, to do so. Lots of people donate bone marrow too. It would be illegal to be paid for doing any of this.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2014)

:rofl: pass the opcorn:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, I'll take some, but I'm not watchin that old rerunlayful:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes I did......


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Yes I did......



Dang it Pappy, you bust me up, LOL!!  Almost blew my coffee that time!!layful:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2014)

Well Denise, if you have a dog, you might want to show him the difference between a PeePee pad and laptop.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Well Denise, if you have a dog, you might want to show him the difference between a PeePee pad and laptop.



I'd sure love to have a puppy like that, darling!  Yes, and if we can sell the peepee, I teach him to go in a cup  Maybe you could show him how Pappy, LOL!  I think they can learn by watching:lame:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2014)

We could end up with a surplus of urine, just from donations on seniorforums, oops, then the price goes down, so slow down those leaky faucets folks


----------



## Falcon (Jun 16, 2014)

Easier said than done, Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Easier said than done, Denise.



Oops, sorry Falcon!


----------

